# The Bride Of Frankenstein



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Hello,

I just finished this one (It took me long enough)
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/bamasbride.html

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Holy Smokes Mike - that looks amazing!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hot dang, that sucker just jumps out at ya !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice job - the colors certainly mimic the original Bama!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Nice job - the colors certainly mimic the original Bama!


In other words, it's sort of The Bride From 'A La Bama. _*HAW!!!*_ Um ... ok ... I'll shut up now.

Beautiful work, Trendon!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is gorgeous ! so close to the box art i had to look twice . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

ZORRO.......GO TO YOUR ROOM ! !


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Another awsome job on the box art kits Mike. I liked flipping through the other ones on your site as well. That's the first time I saw the King Kong. I never realized how pissed off he looked at the girl.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks guys for the kind words,
Glad you liked the kit.

Mike


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW! Great work on not only the bride, but all the other kits as well. These kits really do the box art work justus.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Zorro said:


> In other words, it's sort of The Bride From 'A La Bama. _*HAW!!!*_ Um ... ok ... I'll shut up now.
> 
> Beautiful work, Trendon!


hahahaha....Killer JOB! This is my favorite of all of the box art kits and you have done a superb job of successfully executing a top notch finished product! BRAVO!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice job, Trendon! It's the kind of work that inspires one to rush out and get the kit for one's own.

There are 2 questions I have that your photos don't answer: how is the light fixture in the background suspended, and how did Mr. Yagher deal with the issue of the table supports, which just sort of fade off to the right on the box art?

Oh, and your mousse cap worked great for the electrical box dome. It looks very clear - did you dip the part in Future?

Mark McG.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Superb as usual Mike!

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Nice job, Trendon! It's the kind of work that inspires one to rush out and get the kit for one's own.
> 
> There are 2 questions I have that your photos don't answer: how is the light fixture in the background suspended, and how did Mr. Yagher deal with the issue of the table supports, which just sort of fade off to the right on the box art?
> 
> ...












I'm guessing that the suspended light is connected behind that wheel - it appears as if the rod goes up ( then out of the frame ) probably bends horizontally then bends downward again ( back into the frame ) where we see the light fixture at the end.


As for the table supports... here's the best pic I could find:










- GJS


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Hello,

The Batman's answers are correct.
As for the clear cap, I used Delta Ceramcoat clear Varnish.
Thanks again for the kind words.

Mike


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ooooo ! i didn't know Delta made a clear varnish . gotta go by Hobby Lobby now and get some . 
again , great job T ! 
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks, Bats. When I set out to build my Aurora/Polar Lights Bride, I thought I'd try to tilt the table up. The 45-degree angles of the table support members won't permit that because there's too little clearance to the floor. In order to raise the table, one would have to cut away the kit parts, then graft that semicircular mount onto new pieces of 1/4" square styrene stock that are mitred to meet at 30-degree angles. If you look at Bats' photo of the rear of the Monsters In Motion Bride's table, you can see that sharper angle in relation to the base.

For now I'll just mop up the drool on my desk from looking at Trendon's model.

Mark McG.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Mike , excellent work, just awesome, glad you finally got the clear parts.
is the mummy out yet?

Randy


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks again, Guys.
Sorry to say, The Mummy isn't ready yet.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

A very nice kit and a great job done on it!


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

It's incredible how close to box art you made it look. You've done fantastic work on these kits!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, oh man!! Truly a masterpiece!! Great job, Mike!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Wayne


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks guys.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

great work trendon. 
i noticed an error on your website. the creature model you have identified as billiken is actually a tsukuda.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Holy Crap Mike,

I just looked at your website and was wondering were the photographs of your built up kits were? it was only then that I realised the pictures were of the kits and not the box art like I first thought! What excellent paint jobs! I take my hat off to you :thumbsup: 

ochronosis


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks again, Guys.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent build. Is it the same scale as the Aurora / Monogram Frankenstein kit, 1/8th or the 1/10 that the Aurora / Polar Lights kit is?


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

All I can think of to say is "Wow!"

-Neil


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ...Is it the same scale as the Aurora / Monogram Frankenstein kit, 1/8th or the 1/10 that the Aurora / Polar Lights kit is?


MCR, the Bride and Witch kits were both done in the slightly smaller scale by Aurora. The reason for doing so was that in the mid-1960s Aurora held a "Monster Customizing Contest" through _Famous Monsters of Filmland _magazine. One outcome of the contest was the realization by Aurora executives that the modeling public wanted greater detail in the monster model bases. Hence they issued the two Monster Customizing kits (also reissued by Polar Lights) with 1/8 scale items to dress up the existing monster kits.

The Bride and Witch kits were createdwith more detailed bases. However, had they been issued in 1/8 scale, consistant with the other monster kits, the two new models would have been too large to fit in Aurora's standard packaging. Larger boxes would have been awkward to stock on store shelves alongside the regular packages. So the mode kits were downsized to fit the standard boxes.

The same was true for the Incredible Hulk and Spider-man kits. You've probably seen the PL reissues, which were upscaled from 1/10 to 1/8 - the boxes were much larger than the originals. The models are that much more fun, too - and if PL had elected to upsize their reissues of the Bride of Frankenstein and the Witch, they'd have gotten no complaints from me!

Mark McG.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Mark. Thank you for the informative history. I was aware of the scales of the Aurora models and the reasonings behind them, but isn't this Bride a "Monster's in Motion" kit? 

I was wondering if Monster's in Motion made it larger to co-incide with the older Aurora kits. If they did, I might look into ordering one as I would like to build a lab scene diorama and having the 2 different Aurora scales makes it ockward.

I'd like to one day do a Monster Hobbies build a monster kit promotion like Aurora did in the 1960's, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

Whoops! Somehow I got the impression that you were talking about the Aurora Bride. Yes, this is the Monsters In Motion "Box Art Tribute" version; it's listed at "about" 1/7 scale. The others in the line that I looked at just now were listed at 1/6 scale.

The original Aurora monster models were supposedly 1/8 scale, but they seem a little small compared to Polar Lights' 1/8 scale figures (PL's Phantom of the Opera looks rather robust compared to the Aurora figure, for example). The question of scale, especially for Sci-Fi/Fantasy figures, is open to interpretation. The exact heights of the Three Stooges can be verified (I presume) and therefore the scale of the PL model kits based on them can be determine with some degree of certainty. But how tall was the Phantom? Are we talking about Lon Chaney, Sr., James Cagney, or the literary character? The built up Aurora/Reissue model looks about right on the shelf next to the rest of the "1/8 scale" monsters. That was apparently good enough for Aurora, and me, too for that matter.

For your lab diorama, which sounds like a cool idea BTW, I would suggest that you just park a 1/8 scale Aurora Frankenstein and a 1/6 scale Monster (and there's a lot to choose from - the Horizon Monster, perhaps?) next to the MiM Bride and see which looks best. My bet would be that a 1/6 scale Frankenstein would work better than the somewhat anemic Aurora guy, but you'll have to decide that for yourself.

And you can play with the scales a little with your composition, too. A slightly oversize Monster placed behind the Bride will look a little more like her scale. A Frankenkenstein that's a little short placed in the foreground will look bigger and might work that way.

That "build a monster" promotion sounds like fun, too. Where's my passport - ?

Mark McG.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, i'm working out something with Mobeous to get a bunch of their new Nossy kits. Then I want to sort out an online/instore contest. Possibly have a deadline in October, close to Halloween, since they are estimating that the new kit releases in June.

There is another way to make the diorama and keep the two different Aurora/Monogram/Polar Lights scales from contrasting.

It's "Forced Perspective". Build the lab as though the 1/8th Frank has to walk through a door or alcove. Have the 1/8th scale Frank in the foreground and the Bride in a special labratory room beyond the door, as it were. Then when someone looks at it, the "Forced Perspective" does it's trick to the eyes and everything looks in scale.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

I thought of that, but the best way to make that work would be to place the scene in a shadow box. On the one hand, you'd be able to control the forced perspective effect with the greatest precision, since everyone could only see what you wanted them to see through the viewing hole. You would also control the lighting, the composition of the scene, everything.

The downside is, shadow boxes are a heckuva lot of work to construct, since you are essentially building a miniature theater; you'll have to build the outside as well as the "stage" with your scene in it. A well-done shadow box is *very* cool when done well.

I have the vinyl 1/6 scale AMT Emporer Palpatine, and an old 1/7 (?) scale MRC Darth Vader. I started a little vignette with them with Darth in the background and the evil old Emperor sort of egging him on from the front. Darth will be standing on a slightly raised platform; just those couple little tricks help the difference in scale become much less noticeable.

In other words, I try to follow Occam's Razor that in 21st century English reads, "Keep It Simple, Stupid*".

*Not you, me.

Mark McG.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Speaking of "steins".......Mark McGee...that is THE best Big Frankenstein I have ever seen (in your gallery). No kiddin'. Your other stuff is totally impressive too but that is a grand slam on that Big Frankie!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks, Ducks. I was one of those young idiots who cleaned house back in my misspent youth and got rid of all my plastic treasures (including the entire "Monster Scenes" collection *groan*). But somehow I had what we will laughingly call the wisdom to hang onto Superboy, Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde, and Big Frankie. I've restored the last two; Superboy is a little ways off yet.

Mark McGee, I gotta get around to redoing Superboy one of these days...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Gotta agree with Fink on that Mac. Checked your gallery too, all good stuff but the Frank is tops !!
Dabbler


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks, Dabs - but this is Trendon's thread. Heaven knows he paid more for his Bride than I did for all of my models combined (Big Frankie was $4.98 in 1965).

Mark McG.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Holy Crap Batman!
Trendon, For some of us we are just playing with toys while others like you are true artist working your magic.


----------

